# Newbie... my story!



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Girls, Ive been trying to concieve for one and a half years but no luck! I was diagnosed with PCOS and knew TTC would be difficult! Myself and my partner went for tests and it showed everything fine with him and I was not ovulating. Im now on my 8th cycle of clomid and glucophage. Im 29 and my partner is 31. Im based in Dublin and attend Dr Crowley in the Coombe. Has anyone attended the coombe?


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Hope29   Welcome to the site!   

There's a whole section on introductions, you'll probably get a good response if you post there.  We're also from Dublin, with HARI in the Rotunda.  I've found this website great in terms of advice and hearing from people in similar situations.  There's also a load of advice on treatments which is v useful too.  

Sending you lots of good luck vibes!       

xx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi eibhlin, Thanks so much for replying Ive only just started posting tonight and everyone is so nice! I heard the HARI unit is great. How long have you been trying? Have you been on clomid? Where can I find the introductions? Im so crap when it comes to forums!!


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Hope29  

We've been trying for ages   but it was in a sort of hope we get 'caught out' way as all the mates were very slow on that front.  Then over the past two or so years we've been 'really' trying iykwim!!!  In our case I seem to ov, my dh has v low sperm count (wk b4 xmas we found out, so spent the festives a bit stunned  ).  That's why clomid hasn't been recommended for me, they reckon ivf with icsi is our shot at it, which is either (a) scary coz it's about as serious as tx gets or (b) good coz there's a decent chance with it.  To be honest it's a little from column (a) and a little from column (b)!!!  I hope the clomid works out for you guys    

HARI have been lovely so far, so that's been positive   Our GP referred us at xmas (poor woman was great with us, wasn't a nice part of her job) and they gave us an appt v quickly (nature of our particular case they said), and now we're finishing up on the test front, which honestly hasn't been as bad at all as this squeamish girl feared! (I have to get a HSG but you know Irl, I rang up and was told it might take months but might not but there's no waiting list  , ah sometimes I love this place   ah no, it's a grand spot!).  

Enough of my ramblings!  The intro page is in the main index towards the top, it's called something like 'introductions and starting out'.  They also have this chatroom meeting for newbies which I went on a few wks ago (I'm a newbie too!).

Anyway, sending you lots of pos vibes and hugs!           

xx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi eibhlin, Just saw ur responce there, sorry took me so long to reply!! I went private at the start because the wiating lists were like 8 months or something stupid like that!! Soooooooooo Irish.... But then my consultant didnt sit private anymore so she sees me public now... good moneywise but I much prefer the treatment privately! I know ICSI is a bit scary but if its your best chance then just go for it! I know I would be so scared aswell and Im sure we'll prob ahve to go down that same route and I hope I'll be strong enough... Im feeling a bit hopeless now but sure hopefully this month will be our month.... Good luck with the waiting list!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Ta Hope29!

What a lovely message, v positive!  You're absolutely right, there's always hope!  Best of luck this month, fingers crossed for you both


----------

